# changing your name



## kim2011 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm looking for information on changing your name after marriage. I am English and in just over a month I will be marrying my Italian fiance, I have been looking for information regarding taking his surname after marriage. I know it is not common in Italy for the wife to take the husbands surname, but for me it is something that I would like to do, in regards to being joined with him and in the future having the same surname as our children. In my searching I have come across many mixed answers, does anyone know if it is infact not legal to change ones surname at marriage? Or has anybody got any good suggestions of websites or places to go for correct information on this case?


----------

